# da un atto di procura



## Shaktiram

Salve 
Please qualcuno puo' darmi una mano a tradurre questa frase che non mi sembra essere ben costruita a meno che non si tratti di linguaggio specifico del settore, però non ne colgo il senso in particolare la seconda parte, come si connette alla prima e anche il senso di poursuivent in questo contesto.


Non trovo sul dizionario nemmeno il termine "un faré"--riferito a una proprietà che comprende une naison, un faré
Dovrei spedirla domani
Grazie

Tels que lesdits BIEN se poursuivent et comportent, avec toutes leurs aisances, dépendances et immeubles par destination, servitudes et mitoyennetés, sans exception ni réserve, autres que celles pouvant être le cas échéant relatées aux présentes.

Aggiungo anche 

_Etant ici précisé que l'attestation de désignation cadastrale indique que la surface calculée sur le plan parcellaire est de 17a 65a (limite nautrelle au Sud)._ 

E' il termine parcellaire che il dizionario rende con "trama "
Parcellitario mi sembra un po' peso__


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao Shaktiram, benvenuta sul forum! 

In effetti - da non madrelingua - la frase mi sembra difficile. Non si capisce se a "bien" manchi la "s" finale oppure se sia un avverbio per "se poursuivent". Comincia proprio cosi' o c'è un pezzo precedente? 
Per chiederne la traduzione completa, la regola esige un tentativo preliminare da parte tua. 

L'unica cosa abbastanza semplice da capire mi pare "autres que" che io collegherei a "sans exception ni réserve" e tradurrei "salvo / eccetto / se non" quelle che possono all'occorrenza essere riferite ai presenti. 
 
Per il resto, 

1) Ho trovato “faré” sia in italiano che in francese, ad es. su Wiki “Un fare ou faré est une habitation polynésienne traditionnelle" e su un sito di viaggi "Il Ti è la pianta sacra dei polinesiani. La vedrete piantata dappertutto ed in particolare sul perimetro del giardino del farè ( casa tradizionale polinesiana fatta con materiali naturali).”

e 

2) "Parcellitario" è un termine poco presente in rete e sembra riferito piu' alle parcelle come _Note delle spese e dei compensi dovuti_.

Ho trovato invece conferma che plan parcellaire = mappa catastale, termine già presente nella stessa definizione di particella (o parcella) catastale (questa è presa da Lavoriincasa.it):

"La particella catastale è costituita da una porzione continua di terreno o fabbricato appartenente allo stesso possessore, purchè sia della medesima qualità o classe, e possieda la stessa destinazione d'uso. Le particelle catastali sono individuate dal numero di foglio di mappa catastale e dal numero (o lettera) di particella."

La conferma della traduzione _plans parcellaires = mappe catastali_ è in questo articolo http://www.unifi.it/ri-vista/quaderni/2004/quaderno_03/pdf/1_bloch_storti.pdf

_Buona giornata_


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao.
Oui, confirmation de toutes les precisions données par *Ruminante.*
sauf un point à éclaircir, voici ce que je comprend :
*Un doute ?*
Tels que : …suit une énumération formelle d’éléments qui composent le bien en question …. sans exception ni réserve, autres que celles pouvant être le cas échéant relatées aux présentes.
Autres que = même les autres*, sans aucune exception toutes les dépendances même pour celles qui ne seraient pas mentionnées formellement dans la liste de cet acte.

*OK* 
Un faré : _Un faré est une construction en bois de type tropical voire amical.... Endroit idéal pour se la couler douce_
http://www.nouvelles-du-caillou.com/categorie-11272764.html
Il est peut être préférable de reprendre le terme sans le traduire, ou de mentionner entre parenthése.
Une construction(Un faré)

*OK *
Plan (cadastral) parcellaire = plan détaillé par parcelle
Plan parcellaire = piano delle parcelle
Parcelle = frammento; particella, unità catastale. 
Voir aussi :
_Dans chaque exploitation, les parcelles sont localisées grâce à un plan parcellaire issu du cahier d'exploitation = In ogni azienda, le parcelle sono localizzate grazie ad un piano delle parcelle elaborato in base al registro dell'azienda._
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=bg,cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=480940:cs&page=1&hwords=plan+parcellaire%7E

_* en cas de doutes merci d'alerter._


----------



## Shaktiram

Buongiorno e tante grazie per l'attiva collaborazione e il lume sull'uso di certi termini come faré e- parcellaire- che non sapevo = catastale. Non l'avevo trovato sul dizionario . Ora vediamo di costruire la frase in questione 



*N° X Y*
291 + 13.073,58 - 914,59
308 + 13.119,35 - 894,45
309 + 13.129,82 - 918,26
290 + 13.084,05 - 938,39


Tels que lesdits *BIEN* se poursuivent et comportent, avec toutes leurs aisances, dépendances et immeubles par destination, servitudes et mitoyennetés, sans exception ni réserve, autres que celles pouvant être le cas échéant relatées aux présentes.

Dunque abbiamo il termine poursuivent non so come collocarlo, non mi sembra indispensabile e lo evito
BIEN vuol dire proprietà beni --così al singolare sembra chiaro - come aux présentes che credevo uno sbaglio invece vuol dire -ilpresente atto.

Tali beni comprendono tutti gli annessi , dipendenze e immobili per destinazione, servitu' e proprietà comune senza eccezione nè riserva eccetto quelle che possono essere citate nel presente atto.
Che ne dite? Scorre bene direi con senso.

------------------------

Questo titolo mi è stato reso con --dettagli di vertci ---ma non so se va bene 

*COORDONNEES DES SOMMETS*​Poi 

*CONDITIONS GENERALES* 
*Constituer *tout séquestre. ???
......
il dizionario dice essere ricevente . ???

*Recevoir *le prix ainsi qu’il est dit ci-dessus et en donner quittance. 
Pensate che sia meglio premio o pagamento?
Ho tradotto:
Ricevere il premio come detto sopra e darne ricevuta.

*Vendre* le bien dans l’état où il se trouve, avec toutes ses aisances et dépendances.

...con tutte le sue comodità e dipendenze o sarà meflio dipendenze e pertinenze?


----------



## Shaktiram

Scusate se sono un po' insistente, vedo di poter consegnare domani per le correzioni degli ultimi dubbi.
 Se esagero nella richiesta  magari segnalatemi solo se ci sono parole mal interpretate.

Che ne dite di questa mia traduzìone?
*Obliger *le *CONSTITUANT *à toutes garanties et au rapport de toutes  justifications et mainlevées, et de tous certificats de radiation des  inscriptions pouvant être révélées par l’état hypothécaire qui sera délivré lors  de la publication de la vente.



Richiedere al Costituente  tutte le garanzie , la segnalazione  di  giustificazioni e comunicati e di tutti i certificati di radiazione delle  iscrizioni che potranno essere evidenziati dallo stato ipotecario  da  emettere al momento della pubblicazione della vendita.

e qui sotto se è meglio usare " far eseguire" o "applicare"
*Requérir et faire exécuter* tous documents, expertises et certificats.  
Richiedere e applicare tutti i documenti, perizie e  certificati.

Nella frase sottostante ho sorvolato sulla parola sottolineata .
 Magari potrei renderla con eseguire.
Piàces ho tradotto con allegati -Non colgo il senso di sosstituire

*Aux  effets ci-dessus, passer et signer tous actes, documents et pièces, élire  domicile, substituer et généralement faire le nécessaire. *

Agli effetti di cui sopra  firmare tutti gli  atti, documenti e allegati, eleggere domicilio, sostituire e fare il  necessario



 Tante grazie per il vostro spirito collaborante


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Shakiram,
"Passer un acte" = qualcosa come "registrare, stipulare un atto"
"Pièce", verosimilmente = "pezza"
Un link interessante : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/
Da notare che ci sono troppe domande differenti per un solo thread (la norma : una sola domanda per thread) e che alla fine non ci si ritrova più !


----------



## Ruminante

Buona sera a tutti.
 
Caro Corsicum, forse non starebbe a me replicare perché ho già dato la mia interpretazione di “autres que”… ma insisto, personalmente lo capisco solo come “diverse/i da”.
 
Per capire “Constituant” non mi viene di meglio che consultare il mio Dictionnaire Quillet de la langue française, e dato che non trovo un nome ripiego sul verbo “constituer” e trovo che forse il significato (accezione?) n. 6 fa al caso nostro: “[Droit] _Constituer une rente, une pension, _s’engager è payer une rente, une pension”. _Constituer une dot_. Désigner un mandataire. Etablir légalement comme. _Constituer héritier_.
 
Nonostante la similitudine, “il costituente” nella tua traduzione non mi suona bene, ma piu‘ di cosi’ non mi azzarderei a dire perchè non sono esperta né di francese né di diritto.
 
Per “passer” ha già risposto Matou. Le altre frasi mi sembrano corrette…
 
Buona notte


----------



## Corsicum

Ruminante said:


> la mia interpretazione di “autres que”… ma insisto, personalmente lo capisco solo come “diverse/i da”.


Nous sommes d’accord pour l'expression, c’est parfaitement juste pour la traduction de l’expression, en fait je me suis mal exprimé. Pour le langage courrant, hors contexte, nous avons bien « autres que » qui ne peut être traduit que par « diverse/i da » , nous sommes parfaitement d’accord.

Pour le langage du droit dans ce contexte, il n’est pas certain qu’on obtienne rigoureusement la même signification, tout dépendra de la traduction globale en Italien juridique.
Par précaution, indépendamment de la traduction j’ai simplement donné la signification globale du texte en Français courrant, les deux phrases ont sensiblement la même signification juridique :
autres que celles pouvant être le cas échéant relatées aux présentes. (Français juridique)
=
même celles qui ne sont pas précisées explicitement dans ce contrat sont incluses dans la propriété.(Français courrant)
Ce n’est pas du tout ce qu’il faut traduire, c’est ce qu’il faut comprendre, dans ce contexte, c’est la signification en Français courant de la phrase pour cet acte.
Ce qui est le plus important c'est la signification juridique précise de la phrase globale, soit ;
Globalement l’objet de l’acte concerne : « _tout qui est dans la parcelle, relaté ou non dans l’acte, explicitement désigné ou non, __sans exception ni réserve_. » 

Nous sommes bien d'accord autres que » ne peut être traduit que par « diverse/i da » , sous réserve que la signification juridique globale du texte en Italien corresponde à la signification globale du texte en Français.
 
ps : Bien évidemment, si je ne fais pas d’erreur de compréhension du texte juridique Français ?


----------



## Ruminante

Tu as parfaitement raison Corsicum, il faut tenir compte que c'est du langage juridique
J'ai mal traduit "ai presenti chiedo scusa, andavo di fretta, Shaktiram lo traduce "nel presente atto" quindi "aux présentes" si riferisce alle parti di un atto, contratto, accordo... ". Forse significa letteralmente "qui riferite alle parti". 
Riguardo "autres que" certo non va bene "diverse da" ma il significato secondo me è proprio quello, se ho capito bene, il dubbio tuo Corsicum è relativo a "le cas échéant", perchè vorrebbe dire che ci possono essere altre eccezioni o riserve riferite alle parti "all'occorrenza", quindi in un futuro, dopo l'atto ?
Forse è per quello che traduci quello che a senso sembrerebbe sbagliato: « _tout qui est dans la parcelle, relaté ou non dans l’acte, explicitement désigné ou non... _[/QUOTE], parafrasando in linguaggio corrente direi per esempio"sans exception ni réserve qui ne seraient pas spécifiées dans le présent acte" 
Ma "all'occorrenza" (le cas échéant) apre una voragine di dubbio, anche se sarebbe assurdo dire che nell'atto non ci sono altre eccezioni, ma che potrebbero venir comunicate in seguito alle parti, cioè all'affittuario....?? Una "spada di Damocle", insomma, sull'affittuario! 
Piu' o meno dovrebbe essere corretta questa traduzione di Shaktiram:


> Tali beni comprendono tutti gli annessi , dipendenze e immobili per destinazione, servitu' e proprietà comune senza eccezione nè riserva eccetto quelle che possono essere citate nel presente atto.


 salvo che on line ho trovato un modello di "affitto professionale (?)" dove "tel que ledit bien" è tutto al singolare", da http://www.creationsci.info/Modele-de-bail-professionnel: "Description d’après l’acte de vente du bien loué.
*Tel que ledit bien* se poursuit et comporte, avec toutes ses aisances, dépendances et immeubles par destination, servitudes et mitoyennetés, sans exception ni réserve, autre que celles pouvant être le cas échéant relatées aux présentes."
La frase sembra mancante di soggetto, sarebbe interessante avere la traduzione italiana conforme al linguaggio giuridico...


----------



## Corsicum

Ruminante said:


> _Constituer une dot_. Désigner un mandataire. Etablir légalement comme.
> 
> Nonostante la similitudine, “il costituente” nella tua traduzione non mi suona bene, ma piu‘ di cosi’ non mi azzarderei a dire perchè non sono esperta né di francese né di diritto.Buona notte


Oui , il me semble que c’est ça, j’ai retrouvé des textes qui ont cette signification :
_"Il Costituente, inoltre, ha avuto piena coscienza che il giudice, per essere_
_percepito come imparziale dalla collettività,"_
http://www.csm.it/documenti%20pdf/SistemaGiudiziarioItaliano.pdf

_« in modo che *il costituente* sia »_
http://eprints.unife.it/137/1/Tesi_dottorato-Bonfanti_Felice.pdf

Voir le sens juridique qui est effectivement celui-ci :
_Placer quelqu'un dans une situation de responsabilité_
_P. ext._[Le suj. désigne un acte légal] _Il se faisait par-devant notaire une liquidation des reprises de Madame Séchard qui la constituait créancière de son mari_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/constituer

*Obliger *le *CONSTITUANT *à toutes garanties =
Obliger « celui qui est désigné légalement= en situation légale de responsabilité = constitué légalement par l’acte » à toutes garanties
*Attention* : ce n’est pas du tout ce qu’il faut traduire, c’est une explication, c’est ce qu’il faut comprendre en Français avant de pouvoir traduire.

Toujours pour comprendre le sens de « constituant » voir ici :
belge en se constituant partie civile = belga costituendosi parte civile
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...3:cs&page=1&hwords=constituant+partie+civile~


----------



## Ruminante

Buongiorno, ancora io,

Per Corsicum: ho fatto a lungo Edit su una risposta mentre tu scrivevi cosi' che il mio post si trova ora prima del tuo, cosi' non l'avrai notato...

Per Shaktiram: anche se è tardi, mi piacerebbe sapere come andavano tradotti gli altri termini faccio una breve carrellata di commenti, magari un giorno o l'altro li facciamo riapparire in singole discussioni... 

*



COORDONNEES DES SOMMETS dettagli di vertici?

Click to expand...

 M*ah, da quanto trovo su Internet mi sembrerebbero termini matematici e in italiano si trova "coordinate", certo sempre relativi al calcolo dell'area oggetto di vendita, quindi forse "coordinate dei vertici"



> *Constituer tout séquestre. ???*


Qui mi pare piu' che mai necessaria la frase intera con tanto di contesto precedente e seguente.



> Recevoir le prix ainsi qu’il est dit ci-dessus et en donner quittance.
> Pensate che sia meglio premio o pagamento?


Mi pare che Prix sia piuttosto il prezzo stabilito.



> *Vendre le bien dans l’état où il se trouve, avec toutes ses aisances et dépendances.*
> ...con tutte le sue comodità e dipendenze o sarà meflio dipendenze e pertinenze?


Veramente, è strano, in alcuni dizionari on line trovo comodità, facilità per aisances, ma in dicios mi danno aisances = WC!
com'è difficile a volte tradurre.. eh!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Rumi + Cors,
Shaktiram doveva consegnare la traduzione ieri . Gliel'ho detto in PV che aveva aperto il thread troppo tardi . Almeno, così, lei lo saprà per la prossima volta, ... se torna . Io non sono riuscito a districare quel groviglio di parole strane e antiquate che sono il linguaggio giuridico, e poi, sospettavo qualche errore nella riproduzione del testo, o diciamo piuttosto imprecisione .
Ruminante, lascia perdere il Quillet, non serve a niente per un linguaggio così specifico .
Ciao, alla prossima volta !


----------



## Corsicum

Ruminante said:


> Riguardo "autres que" certo non va bene "diverse da" ...


 Je ne crois pas...ta traduction de l’expression est parfaite, c’est toujours traduit comme ça.
En fait, par sécurité, j’ai mentionné le sens global que j’ai compris, s’agissant d’un acte de propriété l’essentiel est qu’en Italien rien ne soit oublié :
Tout fait partie de la propriété, même ce qui n’est pas mentionné explicitement dans l’acte  par exemple : un puits d’eau, un poulailler, une citerne  « _tout ce qui peut exister dans la parcelle_ »
Concernant les aisances le sens est le suivant : 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/aisance
*a) *_Vx._ Dépendances d'une maison; ,,dégagements, escaliers dérobés.`` _(Lar. 19e-Lar. 20e).

_ ​ ps : Comme le dit *matou*, Il y a trop de concepts différent, ça devient trop confus et complexe pour le débat.


----------



## Shaktiram

Salve a tutti e grazie ..Ho consegnato ma probabilmente ho sbagliato perchè dal primo post di ruminante mi pareva di avedr inteso solo quelle nominate nel presente atto non -anche quelle non nominate...
Insomma ho consegnato ma il notaio non mi ha nemmeno segnalato il ricevimento. Che debbo mai pensare?
Io mi ci son calata ore e ore. Non vorrei non gli fosse andata bene...Mohhh magari ha trovato qualcuno che ha tradotto meglio di me...
L'è dura far sempre bene anche le cose che non hai mai fatto...


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao Shaktiram,

veramente io avevo sbagliato "ai presenti" che giustamente hai tradotto "nel presente atto" o simili; per il resto, le cose nominate erano le eventuali riserve, cioè mi pare chiaro che la casa è stata venduta completa di tutti gli annessi, senza eccezioni né riserve, eccetto eventuali riserve specificate nell'atto.

Alla prossima, mi dispiace se ti ho involontariamente depistata... ?!


----------

